# Eclipse Debugging: Variablenstruktur durchsuchen



## chalkbag (23. Feb 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Fehler in der Anwendung zu suchen, welche intern eine XML ähnliche Struktur aus Objekten aufbaut.
Mittels Xquery (http://acs.lbl.gov/software/nux/api/nux/xom/xquery/XQuery.html#explain()) such ich in der Baumstruktur nach ein Element, welches mir als Notes zurückgegeben wird.

Zur eigentlich Frage, ich würde gerne den Pfad zum Treffer aufgezeigt bekommen, jedoch bietet Xquery nichts Entsprechendes. In der Eclipse IDe wollte ich nun die Variable selber durchsuchen, was manuel aufgrund des Umfangs scheiterte. 

Ist es möglich beim Debuggen selber XPath Expressions einzugeben, oder über eine entsprechende Suche nach einen "Textwert" zu suchen? Über Watch->Expression bräuchte ich ja den Variablenname für eine Suche (?="wert" funktioniert nicht).

Würde mich über Anregungen freuen.

Grüße


P.s.( Ist eine ganz einfach eXpression ..//Element)


----------



## SlaterB (23. Feb 2011)

meine Güte, XPath, Eclipse, Debugging, Objektstruktur,
ich wüßte nicht, was davon auf "Java Basics - Anfänger-Themen Fragen ausschließlich zu Java-Grundlagen von Ein- und Umsteigern" zutrifft, verschoben 

immer merken: es geht um die Fragen, nicht um die zugehörigen User


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2011)

Da wirst du kein Glück haben. Vielleicht im Heap Dump suchen, aber das scheint mir kein zielführender Weg zu sein.


----------



## chalkbag (24. Feb 2011)

Mmh ob ich es im heap schneller find :noe:

Hatte auch nach plugins für eclipse gesucht, aber auch nichts gefunden. 

Schade, dann klick ich mich vielleicht doch nochmal händisch durch.

Trotzdem danke


----------

